# Body Power Pics



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Just come back from the Body Power Expo at the Birmingham NEC and i've got to say its the biggest bodybuilding event i have ever attended.

First off my stay at the Crown Plaza was the best choice ever as i was greeted by James, Daz ball and co in the lobby saturday morning.

I met up with RACK (MT member) and we joined the long ass queue to get in all the while watching people such as Dorian Yates walking through the crowds

The set up inside was easy to walk past the booths and supplement stands, EAS had Alvin Small (who is by no means small at all!), MetR-X had Phil Heath, Mark Felix and a UK Gladiator (name escapes me still).



















I couldn't believe the size of Mark Felix's arms and told him i had never felt so small in my life...he chuckled, slapped me on the back and said "think of it as inspriation buddy" lol

Before the queues built up we found the Gaspari stand and managed to have a chat with Rich Gaspari and Flex Lewis! Flex is a very likeable guy, we spoke about his future plans, his video series and training... his calves are the size of footballs with no exageration.

When Rack stopped swiping the table of Mitrotropin samples i managed to get a signed photo and pic with both of them



















There was a massage booth and for £5 i ahd a 10 minute shoulder rub down and my god i nearly proposed to the girl who did it... apart from the added benefits of her cleavage being pushed into the back of my head she sorted out a niggle i had in my trap.

Heckled the MT stand for a while










Took part in the 80kg bench press challenge after James announced on the microphone before i could give my excuses lol. I managed 27 reps, 4 short of the winning 31 reps but not bad i think on 50g of carbs!

Rack came in at 24 reps, pretty good seeing he has only switched back from MMA.

I had to take a pic of this guy who has injected what appears to be a gallon of synthol into his shoulders, albeit lopsided!!










The overall winner of the bodybuilding show was ripped to shreds, fantastic size.... sadly no pics as i was too busy talking to MT members lol

Had lunch with JW007, dmcc, windsor and 2 guys who i forgot their names!

Walked past dutch_scott but for some reason i came over all fcking shy and didnt stop him....

Dorian Yates had a booth set up and after paying my £10 i got myself a signed photo and a pic with the UK legend. I idolised Yates as a teen and this was pretty cool, a little sad that he had to be bull whipped by his assistant to sign the pic and have a photo done though!










Walking past the Extreme Supplement stand i met up with Paul Scarb and had a chance to speak face to face about my prep! We have only spoke by mails and forums so far so it was great to speak face to face.

Looking at a crowd of people walking away from the weight lifting area Rack and myself had a good nose... some poor guy had tried to lift 180kg above his head only for it to come crashing down and squish him!

Spent most of the time swiping the booths of free samples and hiding goody bags so they'd give us more! Rack is a noob to this sadly so while i had a sports bag packed of shakers, protein powders, t-shirts he only had a carrier bags worth LMAO.










Back at the hotel, Daz Ball, Phil Heath, Mark Felix were by the bar, James C very kindly asked if i would like to go out with them all for food and drinks. Sadly i was waiting a phonecall from Pscarb and was due to meet up with him in the evening!

James, many thanks for the opportunity, normally i would of chewed of my left arm to come out with you all and the worst kicker is that Pscarb forgot to call! Grrgggggaaaaahhhhhh.....

Drove home this morning and after taking the wrong M42 direction it took me a good 3.5 hours to get home!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Cool pics mate and I am well jealous of your freebies! Read JW's review - he highlighted Synthol Boy, that photo is ace...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cool pics  looks like fun. might attend one of these one day


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Good pics mate, looks like a great day out!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice write up there mate and great pictures. Your looking well.

Zack Khan is looking massive in the background of your picture with Dorian.

Looked like a good day 

Thanks for sharing mate.

GHS


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Great pics Mr- looks like a brilliant day!!!

Im defo gonna start going to stuff like this:thumbup1:


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

look like you had a pukka time mate happy days:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Swiped SYNTHOL BOYBAND DUDE mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks great fun! Glad you enjoyed yourself IB


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

dmcc said:
 

> Cool pics mate and I am well jealous of your freebies! Read JW's review - he highlighted Synthol Boy, that photo is ace...


 Where is this review?

*edit* already seen it.(nice report JW).

Damned shame i missed it.(i am caught up in the preparation of an upcoming bike trip).


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> I couldn't believe the size of Mark Felix's arms and told him i had never felt so small in my life...he chuckled, slapped me on the back and said "think of it as inspriation buddy" lol


Nice post - cheers for that.

ps. how big are your arms roughly - for comparison purposes!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

mine are now around 18"-18.5" i think...havent measured them since my bulk and they sat at 19.25" but high bf%


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mega pics mate pretty jealous l must admit.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Cheers bro. Again, cool pics. REPS on da way!

ps. I wonder if Mark Felix has recovered from that torn bicep he had.

pps. Zack Khan looking huge as ever! - you should have got a pic with him!


----------



## Jayy (Jan 5, 2008)

Excellent pics...couldn't make it myself due to work. Looks like you had a good time


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Great pics mate i was there also enjoyed it

that gladiator is warrior by the way,ill try and get some pics up later too


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

volatileacid said:


> Cheers bro. Again, cool pics. REPS on da way!
> 
> ps. I wonder if Mark Felix has recovered from that torn bicep he had.
> 
> pps. Zack Khan looking huge as ever! - you should have got a pic with him!


spoke to mark in the elevator at the hotel and he says its 100% good again

zack was sat on his ass with his head in tupperwear all day lol


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> spoke to mark in the elevator at the hotel and he says its 100% good again
> 
> zack was sat on his ass with his head in tupperwear all day lol


 lol everytime i saw zack he was stuffing his face from tupperware. I also managed to have a good chat with felix, whos a top bloke and his arms are massive!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I got my pics on Dutch Scotts thread.


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome pics dude just got back myself, Even my missus spoted synthol guy walking round lmao! Got loads of backstage pics with Kai Greene which has made my year! The nicest guy I have ever met!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I am upset as i didnt get no shakers :C


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

The dragon said:


> Got loads of backstage pics with Kai Greene which has made my year! The nicest guy I have ever met!


I'm not sure I can view him in the same light now - since his gay porn escapade!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> I'm not sure I can view him in the same light now - since his gay porn escapade!


Wasn't gay porn he only shagged a watermelon!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wasn't gay porn he *only* shagged a watermelon!


im sorry am i missing some thing? this is normal, shagging watermellons? i think gay porn would have been better!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> im sorry am i missing some thing? this is normal, shagging watermellons? i think gay porn would have been better!


No it's not, but by the way people are going on about it you'd think he'd raped the pope!


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Great pics - thanks for sharing... :bounce:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chris4Pez said:


> I am upset as i didnt get no shakers :C


jw007 said that too....pffffft.... you've got to sweet talk them half the time into giving out the freebies.

Sadly had to charm a fat biffer for the pro-lab shaker (with shaker ball)


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle (Sep 18, 2008)

Great pics!!

I went today too.. thought it was really good. And being a small guy... bloody hell there were a tonne of beasts.. made me feel even tinier!!

What's this about no shakers?? Was one of the first things I managed to get - the prolab one with the ball too 

Also picked up a tshirt with 'Polski Power' on the back from trec nutrition, several samples of whey, creatine caps and a can of rockstar on the way out.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Sadly i was waiting a phonecall from Pscarb and was due to meet up with him in the evening!


Aaron so sorry buddy i totally forgot i had your number and was supposed to call you......i did say to me wife i today that i was suprised you did not call...

will bell you tomorrow


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Aaron so sorry buddy i totally forgot i had your number and was supposed to call you......i did say to me wife i today that i was suprised you did not call...
> 
> will bell you tomorrow


*mental note to self, take down other peopls numbers when handing out your own!* :lol:

speak tomorrow


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> jw007 said that too....pffffft.... you've got to sweet talk them half the time into giving out the freebies.
> 
> Sadly had to charm a fat biffer for the pro-lab shaker (with shaker ball)


that was definately the trick to getting the freebies, show a bit of interest ask a couple of questions and then before you know it they were plying you with samples.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

thought id just add few pics for anyone who cares







hate this pic but will post it anyway hate the way he just makes the most of fact im skinny little **** :lol:



from the strong man comp


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

this is the 260k (over sized bar) that loads of competitors were failing on in strong man comp to start. Some done it quite easy thow



another from strong man comp


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

I thought for size zak looked hugeeeeeee one of biggest there or stood out most to me. When he walked past me he just stood out tbh. Just my opinion thow. After i got that pic he went and sat down and didnt really move again in all time i was there lol.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Swiped SYNTHOL BOYBAND DUDE mate


so glad someone got a pic off that little pr**k


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> so glad someone got a pic off that little pr**k


Wish someone knew him and could get him on here to watch us rippin the pi55 out of him :thumb:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i heard at least ten people doing the same as me walking towards him looking at him, shaking heads saying noce and loud ..."what a c.unt" hahaha i wanted to slap him

tell you what made me laugh was the mma boys punching the punchball like girls after giving it loads about breaking machines where they live then getting less than 800


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> so glad someone got a pic off that little pr**k


I wonder if he is on this site with no pic in his avatar?

If not im sure at some point somebody will notify him on how famous he became at the show. :lol:

Bloody JW starting trouble again,do we sense a bit of jealousy? :whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice pics IB and looking good as well.

Also nice pics Leafman.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I wish that i had give them some of the banter, i also had a can of rockstar but tbh i dont rate it much!

I just didnt get a tshirt or any shakers but i will know for next time, shame i couldnt eet a few of you guys!


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

Great pics!!! Awesome work!

And it was YOU hammering the cardio at the hotel! I thought I recognised you...but didnt want to say anything in case I got it wrong, especaily as im so small!


----------



## Train hard (Oct 8, 2008)

zach look's stoned in that pic with you leafman lol!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright IB, thought I'd listen to what you told me and get my ass over here.

Just a quick heads up to say thanks to the guys from here who I met saturday, I'm sorry I never caught any of your names.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You met me!! Hello!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RACK said:


> Alright IB, thought I'd listen to what you told me and get my ass over here.
> 
> Just a quick heads up to say thanks to the guys from here who I met saturday, I'm sorry I never caught any of your names.


bought fcking time!!!

:beer:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

RACK said:


> Alright IB, thought I'd listen to what you told me and get my ass over here.
> 
> Just a quick heads up to say thanks to the guys from here who I met saturday, I'm sorry I never caught any of your names.


So he's trying to nick our members now? And succeeding!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

LMAO!!


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

It was a great weekend all round.

Hey IB when you had your pics done i was right behind you picking up some Gaspari samples.  Now the pics are up i start to recognise a few people from on here. 

Any of you planning on going to the UK Finals in October at Nottingham. ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry to go OT but just spotted you're from Rotherham Mick, where do you train. I'm at Steelworks in parkgate


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Man can't believe I missed out on this day!!


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

RACK said:


> Sorry to go OT but just spotted you're from Rotherham Mick, where do you train. I'm at Steelworks in parkgate


Hey buddy. I'm at Total Rebuild (Bruno's) in town.


----------

